# Another alternative with GREAT results!!



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

I have not been around for about a year because for the most part my system has been fine. However about eight weeks ago I started in with the D symptoms. I always find it fascinating that once it begins, it is very much like a snowball rolling down a hill, you just can't stop it, until it runs its course.This time I was determined. And ladies and gentlemen, I believe I have FINALLY nailed a remedy for me that will hopefully mean I won't need to be around here much again.If you go back and search my past contributions here, you can see I have a history of suggesting 'alternative' remedies and then the resident policemen come along to ridicule them. Others have remarked that some of them just don't want people here to get better and of course doctors only want to push a magic pill that may work on symptoms but destroy some other part of your body (liver or kidneys come to mind) or destroy the balance of our systems, or worse.So here I am again with one that has FINALLY given me the solid BMs that are all our natures to have. KOMBUCHA. I drink one or two bottles a day and like most alternative protocols, the benefits go far beyond digestion remedy. My hair is softer and stronger. I have to trim my nails every three days now instead of once a week. My skin is brighter and healthier. No more liver pains. This is INCREDIBLE people. At first I had bought a bottle and it sat in my fridge and I actually tossed it because after a sip I didn't like it. Then when this latest bout came along I gave it another try, buying one of the flavors mixed with juice. NOW my body craves the stuff and I actually have been drinking two bottles a day - I like it so much. One bottle in the morning and one before bedtime - though I would guess that only one bottle is needed and the people that make this suggest a half bottle in the morning and a half bottle at night. I noticed amazing results in just a few days with just one bottle. For me, it really did bring my digestive system into balance.It has worked for me. I have no stake in or affiliation with the company. If just one person reads this and gets similar results, then this post will have been worth it. Of course physicians will be clueless to it and the forum 'police' will be skeptical. It comes down to who controls and takes responsibility for YOUR body. Why not try it for 30 days and see, is what I always suggest.Here is the link: http://gtskombucha.com/


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Mark


----------



## 20298 (Feb 26, 2006)

Looks interesting and I was able to use their locater to find a store near me that sells it. How much does it cost per bottle? and did you notice a difference between which flavor?


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

It's around $3 per bottle. All of them have at least 95% Kombucha so they all work the same I suspect. Keep in mind that for me, at least, it was a gradual process, like maybe three or four days of at least one bottle a day. Report back after you've tried it and here's wishing you best success!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Seeing as it has probitoics in it that may help some people's IBS from that alone.K.


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

If one has the sense that IBS (D or C) is a condition that results at least partly due to being 'out of balance' - i believe Kombucha's ability to rebalance the systems inside, via normalizing the acidity pH (metabolic balancing) is the key to its benefits. Clearly, the probiotics and enzymes are part of that.


----------



## 16199 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you for the tip. I bought a bottle at Whole Foods and it taste sort of like vinegar, with fruit juice. I can do this. I'll check back in and let you guys know how it works for me. I am so hoping many of us could get some relief and this could be it.Has anyone tried Dr. Dahlman's protocol? I watched his video on line last night. If this doesn't work I may give his ideas a try. I am like the doc, I will try many alternatives and hope something will work. The doctors have written me off except to suggest using Tincture of Opium. That doesn't interest me. I would really be interested in hearing any alternatives that people have tried.


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

Good luck with it. I got used to the taste and then once my body started craving it, I actually liked the taste. Funny how that works. I think that the grape flavor is a good one to start with. I also really like gingerberry. I continue to drink two bottles a day and with results bordering on perfection in terms of digestion.Here's a link from a few years back to an article that appeared in the San Francisco Chronicle about the company and product.http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g...3/elixkombu.DTL


----------



## Catalina (May 17, 2004)

This isn't sold near where I live. Do you know what name this would be under, by other manufacturers?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Kombucha is the generic name, not the brand. Several companies make it, and there may be brew it at home cultures you can get.I did see something on the FDA where there is a concern that if you brew it in anything that contains lead it may leach the lead out, so if you DIY you need to be carefulWhole foods or other health food oriented places seem to be where to look for it.Here is the wiki on it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kombucha


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Catalina:This isn't sold near where I live. Do you know what name this would be under, by other manufacturers?


I would make the drive to Dallas or as close as you can find it. It's worth it. GTS brand Kombucha is unique in that it is a refrigerated live, raw food. I have brewed it at home and the risk factor of contamination goes up with the wrong vessel, batches sitting too long, etc., as was just pointed out. Call the closest place and have them special order you a case (12 bottles) and then go and pick it up or have a friend drive it to you.


----------



## 16090 (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi - I would like to try this but wonder if it is ok for people with lactose intolerance? Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is made with tea, sugar, and the bacteria and yeast that ferment it.I haven't seen anything about it being made with milk.K.


----------



## 16090 (Jan 12, 2007)

One of the ingredients is Lactobaccillus - just wasn't sure if that's good or bad for people with lactose intolerance. Thanks again.


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

Just checking back to see if anyone has gotten the same incredible results! Fifteen hundred reads, some of you must have given it a shot! if not, it boggles the mind!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

scudgal.Lactobacillus has nothing to do with lactose.If anything in theory it may help because these bacteria digest lactose in a way that does not generate gas and that may reduce the effect of the lactose.It won't make it worse.Data seems to indicate only some strains of probiotics maybe helpful for Lactose Intolerance.K.


----------



## 16090 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks, Kathleen. Maybe it's time for me to try something with lactobacillus. Would you recommend Kefir?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you think the stuff you get really has live bacteria in it. (if it ferments other milk when you add bit to the milk and keep it lukewarm, then it has live bacteria)Some fermented milk products have enough lactose that a large amount may be bothersome at first (although lactase will block some of that). Some people prefer pills to fermented milk foods because of that. Although you would need more of the femented food (yogurt or kefir) than you would of the milk it came from as at least some of the lactose is digested for you by the bacteria.One probitic that is not a lactobacillus that is interesting from some recent research is www.aligngi.com It is a bifidobacterium I don't think it was tested in lactose intolerant, but it works well for some IBSers in clinical trials.K.


----------



## Verleen (Jan 5, 2007)

The Doc: Have just located a pharmacy to purchase it and hopefully will get there tomorrow. Am praying my results are as good as yours have been. As you all know, we will try ANYTHING at this point! Will keep you updated!


----------



## 19528 (Nov 15, 2006)

I tried drinking it, but I can NOT stomach it. Is there any easy way to make this stuff go down? I even tried holding my nose!


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

I lOVE the taste now. What flavor did you try? A good one to start with is DIVINE GRAPE.


----------



## 16199 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi: I tried this for 3 days and that is as long as I could manage. I had to deal with yeast so it may be good for others, but not for me. Anyone else?


----------



## 16228 (Feb 4, 2007)

Dear Doc,I will pick up some of the Kombucha you recommend at the health food store and I will try to report back to you. I am so sick, I don't get out much, so I don't know when I can do all this. I am interested in your info that you have been well for about a year. Could you please tell us what you did that made you feel better for that year? Thanks a lot.


----------



## joelcoqui (Oct 17, 2006)

Didnt I see you promoting this at Whole Foods Market last month? They were doing a demo there on this. Isnt a probiotic like Jarrow just as good, just cheaper and in capsule form?


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

Another tip on a good flavor to start with: CITRUS. Very palatable.And NO taking a pill is NOT the same. if it were we could just take pills instead of eating foods for example. These are LIVE RAW foods that are utilized by the body as such.Interesting story from Sunday. I ate something I knew I shouldn't have and the gurgles began that would in the past signify significant D, on the horizon. Drank a TRILOGY flavored Kombucha. Gurgles subside. No significant D ever materialized.I also wanted to report on the many occassions when BMs are SO perfect as to not even need TP! Now, I think you might have to agree, that's quite an achievement given where we've all come from!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

First off, I am glad to know that this helps you so much. There is nothing like the continual reminder of reclaimed good health to keep you on your path. I do, however, have to take issue with this:


> quote:Originally posted by the doc:And NO taking a pill is NOT the same. if it were we could just take pills instead of eating foods for example.


I take a pill to control my prostate. I was once told by a nurse I worked with how many tomatoes I would have to eat on a daily basis for the same results. It would never happen.I take pills for my vitamins and minerals. They stopped me from falling asleep behind the wheel almost at once. Given the effects of agro-business on the nutritional levels of our foods, it is more and more difficult to get these nutrients from diet alone. (The potato, as an example, has been delisted as a source of any nutrients, according to an article in the Toronto Globe and Mail.)Finally I take supplemental pills to control my intake of cholesterol and it's oxidation. The dietary controls necessary to achieve the former are much more strictured than I am willing to accept. Starting so late in life, I doubt I could drink enough red wine to effect the latter. Given that I imbibed freely before starting down this path, with no positive change to either my cholesterol or my IBS, and that both are controlled by the anti-oxident, in my case the pills are absolutely necessary.None of this, of course, has anything to do with the effects of Kombucha versus Jarrow; but the pill/diet divide is not one that can be covered in a sweeping generalization. Mark


----------



## 21840 (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, I just ordered Kombacha but it's in pill form so I hope this works as good as the drink. I'll let you know how it goes. Thankyou


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by L~ASH:Well, I just ordered Kombacha but it's in pill form so I hope this works as good as the drink. I'll let you know how it goes. Thankyou


how timely in that your message illustrates the point i've been called on in the post before yours. the GTS Kombucha is a liquid, LIVE, RAW, food product that requires refrigeration. to expect that a dehydrated pill form of generic kombucha will give the same results - well i just wouldn't expect the pills will and this is precisely the point i was trying to make. i don't doubt there ARE helpful pills but they are just NOT assimilated the same way. Let us know how the pills work.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:Here is the link: http://gtskombucha.com/


Kombucha contains a known anti-diarrheal probiotic,Saccharomyces boulardii. It is probably cheaper to buy this in pill form than bottles of tea.


----------

